# Terrable news, on my part....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I have been treating MBD on my bosc for a weeks time. It all started a week after X-Mas, she started with a shaking in her arm, http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc209/b...cspazing008.flv . I have taken her to the vet and stuff, and so far for all that has goon on, she is slowly getting worse as i speak. She has goten bad, she has goten a fungal infection on the bottom of her tail. pic 1 pic 2
I am treating the fungal infection all it's don't is goten worse. I am wishing apon a shed soon, so that will help with the fungal infection.

There is not much you all can do, i am doing my best, her tamp on the cold end of her viv is 80f and the hot end under the basking light 120f.

I have her on paper towels because i am fast at keeping it all clean, and i will not take the chance of her getting somthin in her belly because she can't walk that good.

I am adding tons of calcium, i will be getting a calcium shot from the vet ASAP.

But here are some pics of her ive been talking over the last few days.

you can really see how she is feeling in her eyes.









This pic was when she was not able to walk, you can see how her left arm is in a uncomfertable position, but i fixed that for her.









I am useing the blankets to help her and to be comfertable.

































In thease pics you can see, where she did her stuff it's not in all one area, and it's little bits at a time. (Not Good)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn-Dont look too good Man-

Hopefully makes a full recovery-
Nice to see you doing the right thing for it also-Mad props their Sir


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

What is MBD?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

piranawick said:


> What is MBD?


metabolic bone disease.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW man....I was heartbroken when My Iguana was sick...Luckily you can do something....The vet said put it down or just let everything take is course!

Good Luck man and keep us updated. I know that BOSC is your pride man!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I know, the MBD i am holding back well, search it on google there is some pics that are horrible, but the fungal infection is getting the best of her as she is weak from the MBD.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

listen to the vet is the best info i could give but some thoughts i would have: i would worry about treating that fungus infection because that seems like it would take faster to fix but i don't no witch one is worse to have MBD or that fungus, ask the vet if you can sneak calcium pills into the food or put it in th water im not sure if you can though, he will most likely pull though monitors are tough animals i hope he makes a full recovery seems like you already doing everything right, sucks balls when these things happen







best of luck


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

bob351 said:


> listen to the vet is the best info i could give but some thoughts i would have: i would worry about treating that fungus infection because that seems like it would take faster to fix but i don't no witch one is worse to have MBD or that fungus, ask the vet if you can sneak calcium pills into the food or put it in th water im not sure if you can though, he will most likely pull though monitors are tough animals i hope he makes a full recovery seems like you already doing everything right, sucks balls when these things happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MBD is worse, the fungal is being treated, but i need a shed. Hey you are looking for a motoro, well i can hook you up with all types if fish, contact me.

Thanks,

Extream Aqutics,

---Jesse


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Im sorry again man...Im remembering the that I brought my Iguana back from being pretty beat up...I adopted him...
Look at it on the bright side your making it as comfy as you can and doing your best in treatment!

Good luck friend!!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i would increase the amount of UV light that your savannah monitor is getting. UV (sunlight or simulated) allows its body to produce vitamin D3. D3 enables the body to metabolize calcium. as for getting more calcium into your monitors body i would gut load crickets with that jelly calcium stuff you can buy at most local pet stores and also cut up an orange and give it to the crickets to eats. after a few days feed them to your monitor. you can also add a power calcium supplment on top of the crickets. You can add mice to its diet if its not already they would be another source of calcium.

continue taking your monitor to the vet, those shots its recieving will help reduce the amount of calcium taken from its bones. for those who dont know what MBD is its when the body doesnt get enough usable calcium, it takes calcium from the bones to support the needed levels of calcium in the blood. the bones become weaker and weaker and will become distorted because the muscles that surround them bend them.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

I wish i could help. Just stay on course with what the vet says. And these fine people here have had some wonderful ideas. With the fungal infection I would assume you clean the cage and all the rocks and stuff everyday then? If not maybe try that see if it gets better. Good luck to the both of you. Im sure ur pulling ur hair out.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

LoveSalesman said:


> I wish i could help. Just stay on course with what the vet says. And these fine people here have had some wonderful ideas. With the fungal infection I would assume you clean the cage and all the rocks and stuff everyday then? If not maybe try that see if it gets better. Good luck to the both of you. Im sure ur pulling ur hair out.


I have not hair left, but yes i clean her viv daily. But she seems to have more energy, so i think she is now over commming the infection/MBD.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Im glad she seems to be doing better

You really have to keep up with calium suppliments and replace your bulbs at least yearly. Even if they aren't burned out, the amount of uva/uvb coming out of them goes down over time. Thats what I've heard anyway. You also have to be certain that it has uvb because they cant process calium without it. Most of those cheap lights from the pet store only have uva, and thats not enough.

When I feed crickets to my beardies, I put powdered calium in a big cup with a lid. Then add the crickets, put the lid on, and shake it until the crickets are probably retarded. The calium sticks to them really good, and they come out white.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> Im glad she seems to be doing better
> 
> You really have to keep up with calium suppliments and replace your bulbs at least yearly. Even if they aren't burned out, the amount of uva/uvb coming out of them goes down over time. Thats what I've heard anyway. You also have to be certain that it has uvb because they cant process calium without it. Most of those cheap lights from the pet store only have uva, and thats not enough.
> 
> When I feed crickets to my beardies, I put powdered calium in a big cup with a lid. Then add the crickets, put the lid on, and shake it until the crickets are probably retarded. The calium sticks to them really good, and they come out white.


rep cal. i use that for my chameleon. shes 6 years old an appears strong even tho that is OLD. *GL* with your lil reptilian shes very cute.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^^Ive got rep-cal calcium with d3, and rep-cal herptivite(vitamins). My dartfrogs need both as well as my beardies. They should be replaced every 6 months as well. But its $15 total for both, so thats an easy buy, to keep my pets healthy.


----------

